# Simple Bridge Pier with a 2x4



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

There's a canyon on my layout where i needed a long girder bridge, about 4 feet long. It wouldn't look right without being two spans, so it needed a pier. First attached pix.

I started with a 2x4 cut a couple of inches longer than the required height because there will be another shorter piece of 2x4 that is the base of the finished pier and is buried underground.

Take a 1 3/4" PVC pipe the height of the pier and cut it diagonally lengthwise so you end up with two halves, with one end wider than the other. These PVC pipe halves are screwed onto the side of the 2x4 pier. Second and third pix.

Now attach the base 2x4 to the bottom of the pier. Fourth pix.

You could paint the pier and stop here because the pier is now functional and looks ok with the rounded sides, but going one more step will improve the looks immensely. 

Get some plastic wood filler (latex is best IMO) and fill along the edges of the 2x4 pier where it joins the PVC pipe halves, and fill the screw holes. After it dries, sand the edges and paint. Fifth and Sixth pix.

The pier shouldn't cost more than a couple of bucks and take a couple of hours - most of that waiting for the paint and wood filler to dry. Seventh and Eighth pix.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a really nice and simple solution, thanks for sharing


----------

